# Use telemark binding shims?



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

any convincing arguments why or why not to use binding shims?

I have been tele-ing on and off now for a couple years now on borrowed or rented gear and am going to finally invest, none of the skis I've used have had them mounted, and I'm wondering if I should use them or not, and why or why not.

me:

aggressive steeps/trees alpine skier
intermediate tele skier--can turn in trees and bumps ok when fresh, not so ok when tired, still working on smooth transition

looking at buying: world piste, G3, T2

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok, 

Shims are great, but you can buy them and mount them easily and take them off easily. So it's not a huge issue, kind of like deciding which leashes to use. 

I would recomend you not buy that setup. The retail people probably told you to buy that setup. That's what they told me. I bought it and out grew it in less than 35 days. I'd been alpining since age 5, and the first resort they saw use @ was kicking horse on some serious shit your pants steeps. What happened...

Less than 35 days I had broken a wire and shattered the heal piece. My shins hurt from the bang caused by trying to drive too hard with the T2's, which are good if you are 50 and a casual rider, but not for charging steeps and the bumps and fast. G3's = POS, and if you buy them you better pack an extra wire and repair kit. World Piste I also bought, but found they were too little of a ski and I wanted more float. 

So, after dropping about 1200 bucks on a setup, the next year I had replaced 2/3 of it and only this year am I working on replacing the T2's, with Crispi XR or T-race. 

The whole walk mode is useless, you'll never use it once the thrill is gone from your purchase, I just unbuckle. 

I have this theory they tell you to buy that shit so you buy two setups. 

I now ski Line Prophets (anything around 100 under foot is prime if you live west of the Missip) and not too fat, despite what some might say. Bomber Bishops cause I was so fed up with G3 crap and slop (you will find they tend to 'yaw' while you are trying to power them). The bishops are great buy maybe a bit heavy and not tour as good as some, but I'll trade that in for bomb proof dependability and killer control on the steeps. I like them, despite some people's objections. 

Lastly, buy a 4 buckle. They tour fine, and you'll be happy. 

Oh, one last thing... opinions are like assholes and I'm just bored at school today...


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

*Great info...*

Thanks--

no worries about offering your opinion--that's what I asked for. The setup was actually my own, not a retailers--but it was heavily influenced by info on the web, which I guess amounts to about the same thing a lot of the time--

Anyway--I hadn't really heard anybody bash G3s before, and that's all I've used, so that's all I've known. I thought they seemed, and were considered to be, pretty good, so that was my motivation...but again, never tried anything else--anybody else have similar/opposing opinions??

I settled on the world piste (or similar) mainly because 90-100+ was generally considered too wide for anything but a pow day--but again, info off the web...I'll def. think about a wider base.

and the T2 is mainly about $$$--I too hate the walk mode crap that comes on just about every stinking boot these days, but the T-race, or even the T1 is pretty pricey. I have heard some good reports about crispi--I'll look into those...

any thoughts on side cut?

Thanks again for the info!

Jay


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

voile 3 pin hardwires are way better for that type of binding. Plus if the wire breaks you can still get to the car with the 3 pin. 

I thought the same thing too about 90+ underfoot. If you live back east and ski groomers alot then yeah, they're right. I still own my World Pistes and ski them in the late spring when things are hard, but 95% of my days last year were spent on my fatter skis, because it's not that much different unless you are trying to edge on ice. It's easier to loose an edge on a fatter ski methinks. Also, the fatter ski will have more wieght so they are harder to drive, hence the better boots, better bindings. In the boat we don't see too much ice, and I ski on the north face in trees. Fatties all the time. 

Boots. Yeah, they due cost about 150 more. But ask yourself if saving that and then wanting the better boot later and buying it is cheaper than buying the better boot first. From what I can tell you won't wish you bought the T2 if you bought the Trace of Crispi, but I will bet the opposite will be true. 

Bottom line depends on how many days you will ski this year. Recreational skiers will do fine on your setup. If you ski 3-5 days a week, or just ski super agressively out of bounds and in pow/left overs when you do, the setup I describe is what most people are rocking. 

Brands are not as important as the demension and models... you know what I mean. Garmont makes great boots too, they just don't fit my foot as well. I ski Line's cause I got a killer deal on them, and Bishops cause they are a Colorado company privately owned with a good product. 

Also, remeber as with any sport, the best gear is the best for a reason. If you plan on charging hard go with the best. It's like trying to loop in a EZ compared to a Project or All star. The better play boat actually makes hitting a loop easier, but the industry doesn't try to put beginners in those boats first. Hence my theory of making people buy 2 boats, 2 ski setups... It's better for business to make people think the best gear isn't for them when they are learning. On the other hand super rich people that rock all the best shit without skill don't speak well for said Mantra.


----------

